# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  trudnoća nakon vanmaternične

## papučica

u 4 mjesecu ove godine imala sam vanmaterničnu trudnoću. sve je prošlo ok. zanima me da li netko ima iskustva sa trudnoćom nakon ovakvog zahvata i kolike se šanse da uopće ostanem trudna? Teorija je sva usvojena, zanimaju me iskustva.

----------


## ZO

da li su ti možda izvadili jajovod ili?
ja sam imala vanmaterničnu i odstranili su mi lijevi jajovod, laparoskopski su utvrdili da mi je desni prohodan ( barem tada bio - prije 1,5 god ) i smanjena je šansa u tom dijelu da kada ovuliram na lijevom jajniku ne mogu ostati trudna.
Ukoliko ti nisu ništa izvadili mislim da je sve normalno, vjerojatno imaš i nalaze vezane za stanje " unutra ", ako je sve OK kako si napisala sve bi trebalo biti normalno dalje...pitanje je zašto je uopće došlo do vanmaternične, da li si imala priraslice, da li su ti ih uspjeli maknuti...
jesi li radila kakve pretrage poslije....?

----------


## Brunda

Prošle godine u 10. mjesecu mi je odstranjen desni jajovod zbog vanmaterične trudnoće, a lijevi je očišćen od priraslica. Napravili smo pauzu do 2. mjeseca ove godine, i nakon 4 ciklusa sam ponovno zatrudnila. Trudnoća je sasvim uredna i za Svenov i moj rođendan čekamo najljepši poklon, još jednog malog dečkića   :Smile:

----------


## PIGGA

I ja sam u 8. mjesecu imala vanmaterićnu trudnoču. Srečom,otkrivena je na vrijeme i nije došlo do dodatnih komplikacija. Odstranjen mi je lijevi jajovod, a za desni su rekli da mi je ok i da se ustvari nezna zbog čega je došlo do vanmaterične.Što se tiče slijedeće trudnoče,rečeno mi je da je mogučnost da mi se to ponovo desi nešto veča (takva je statistika),ali da mogučnost začeča nije ništa smanjena jer jajašce iz lijevog jajnika pređe na desnu stranu.Prije nego se odlučim za slijedeču trudnoču trebam napraviti sve briseve.

----------


## Brunda

Što se moje vanmaterične tiče, zaključila sam da je do nje došlo zbog prebrzog začeća nakon spontanog koji je bio samo jedan ciklus prije.
Negdje sam pročitala da se nakon spontanog baš zbog povećane vjerojatnosti od vanmaterične t. ne preporuča odmah zatrudniti.
Meni je dr. rekao da nema prepreka novom pokušaju odmah (valjda je mislio da se neće iz prve primiti) jer je sve otišlo samo, bez kiretaže.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

u 2. mjesecu 2002. odstranjen mi je lijevi jajovod zbog EU
u 8. mjesecu 2002. znači 6 mjeseci kasnije zatrudnila sam
nisam radila nikakve pretrage, moj ginekolog je bio dosta ležeran, probaj, pa ako ne ide, idemo na pretrage

----------


## Brunda

Ja sam 2 mjeseca nakon v.t. napravila briseve i pregled. Sve je bilo ok.

----------


## papučica

hvala što ste se javile i ohrabrile me. meni je odstranjen lijevi jajovod, a desni je sasvim u redu. tako su mi tada rekli. pokušat ću pa možda nešto i bude.

----------


## ZO

> ali da mogučnost začeča nije ništa smanjena jer jajašce iz lijevog jajnika pređe na desnu stranu


stvarno  :/ to nisam znala.....jel to sigurno tako, ili ovisi o nečemu ili...?

----------


## PIGGA

I  ja sam se začudila kad su mi to rekli,nisam znala za to.Ne znam da li je to sigurno uvijek tako ,ali pretpostavljam da je jer su meni izvadili jajovod i nisu radili nikakve dodatne zahvate.Sad,u vrijeme ovulacije,kad lijevi jajnik "ispušta" jajašce osječam lagane bolove.Prije nikad nisam osječala ovulacija.Bila sam kod ginekologa i on mi je potvrdio da lijevi jajnik "radi" i da me taj "prijelaz"malo jače boli.

----------


## Brunda

> PIGGA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali da mogučnost začeča nije ništa smanjena jer jajašce iz lijevog jajnika pređe na desnu stranu
> 
> 
> stvarno  :/ to nisam znala.....jel to sigurno tako, ili ovisi o nečemu ili...?


I meni je tako rečeno od više ginekologa. Ne znam kojim putevima prijeđe, ipak nisam baš neki poznavaoc anatomije, ali izgleda da prijeđe   :Wink:

----------


## ZO

ma ovo je za  :D  :D nisam imala nikakvog pojma o tome, definitivno mi je to ugodno iznenađenje  :D 
ja mislila da to nema šanse nikako  :/

----------


## nova trudnica

> ZO je napisala/o: 
> PIGGA je napisala/o: 
> ali da mogučnost začeča nije ništa smanjena jer jajašce iz lijevog jajnika pređe na desnu stranu 
> 
> stvarno  to nisam znala.....jel to sigurno tako, ili ovisi o nečemu ili...? 
> 
> I meni je tako rečeno od više ginekologa. Ne znam kojim putevima prijeđe, ipak nisam baš neki poznavaoc anatomije, ali izgleda da prijeđe


Pa ovo je stvarno neobično saznanje.....po tome, ako je to istina, onda neke žene koje imaju jedan jajovod potpuno disfunkcionalan , a drugi normalan mogle bi si dati odstraniti onaj nevaljali jajovod i povećati šanse za trudnoću jer time teoretski imaju svaki mjesec šansu za zaćeće, a s 2 jajovoda od čega jedan začepljen imaju šansu svaki drugi mjesec
 :/ ipak je meni to malo neobična teorija :/

----------


## luna82

Malo sam prije istraživala o ovoj temi, jer i sama imam jedan problematičan jajovod. I već sam pročitala da je ovo moguće. Jer jajašce se ne izlučuje direktno u jajovod, nego tamo dospije strujanjem tekućina (ili tako nešto). Po toj logici može dospjeti i u suprotni jajovod. 
I da, odstranjivanjem nevaljalog jajovoda se povećavaju šanse za trudnoću.
Više o svemu tome probajte naći vezano uz temu "hidrosalpings" (ili hydrosalpinx)

----------


## Care Bear

Meni je odstranjen desni jajovod zbog vanmaterične u 11.mj. 2005. Nakon toga sam odlučila da ću napraviti veću pauzu (zbog psihe, ne fizički) i u petom mjesecu ove godine odlučili probati ponovo i - uspjeli od prve  :D 
Naša micka dolazi na ovaj svijet za Valentinovo

----------


## PIGGA

Cure,koje ste vi pretrage radile nakon vanmaterične trudnoće?
Ja bi prije slijedeće trudnoće svakako htjela dati briseve, to mi je i privatni ginekolog rekao, međutim,moj socijalni radi neke drame oko toga.

----------


## dinky

Moj slucaj taj "prijelaz" potvrduje.
Ukratko, EU, odstranjen desni jajovod.

Dosta nakon toga, na "obicnom kontrolnom" ginek. pregledu, na UZ smo vidjeli ovulaciju (zuto tijelo) na desnom jajniku.

Nekim cudom, dogodila se trudnoca (otisla, na zalost s 6tj.) u maternici, potvrdena UZ.

Eto da nisam vidjela, nebi vjerovala :shock: 

Kako je gore netko objasnio, jajnik "izbaci" JS. koja slobodno pliva / pluta u trbusnoj supljini i ceka da je pipci od jajovoda prihvate.

Kako se priroda zna poigrat, mozda su nama na tom jednom jajovodu pojacani / produzeni pipci  :Grin:  

Cure sretno nam svima!

----------


## jecaneca

Imala sam vanmatericnu trudnocu i operisana sam 01.04.2008. Izvadjen mi je lijevi jajovod. Receno mi je da moram pauzirati 6 mjeseci. Meni je to mnogo gubljenja vremena. Sta mislite sta moze biti ako pre zatrudnim (mada je to naucna fantastika).

----------


## arijet

*jecaneca* i ja sam imala vanmateričnu trudnoću prije 20-ak dana, isto mi je izvađen ljevi jajovod!!!Meni su u bolnici rekli da preporučuju pauziranje od trudnoće 3 mj.,a moja doktorica rekla mi 6 mj. Nitko nezna što nam donosi sutra pa tako i kad ćemo ponovno ostat trudne-to nije naučna fantastika to je stvarnost i čitajući po forumu ima tako puno priča sa sretnim krajem ,znači samo puno pozitivnih misli i kad tad ćemo postat lijepe i trbušaste!i mislim da nije potrebno pauzirat 6 mj. javi se sa ljepim vjestima
 :Kiss:

----------


## tvukovac

prije dvije god. imala sam vanmateričnu trudnoću! ali da počnem od početka u 4 raz. osnovne škole sam operirala slijepo crijevo! sve je bilo super dok nisam ušla u pubertet odnosno s prvim menzesom. Jaki bolovi svaki mj.; padanje u nesvjest, hitna , inekcija, i doma! i tako godinama-nisu znali od čega imam tolike bolove. Čak mi je jedan ginekolog rekao da mi je to na psihičkoj bazi---mislim halo pala sam u školi u nesvjest i to na stubištu pala sam sa 20 stepenica-takvih sličnih situacija je bilo puno- ajme svašta sam mu rekla!  uglavnom kad su mi otkrili van materičnu naravno -bolnica, operacija (laparaskopija) na Merkuru! E sad desni jajnik mi je totalno bio disfunkcionalan, i morali su mi pošto poto spasiti lijevi jajovod jer na toj strani bio plod znači ništa od vađenja! operacija je trebala trajati 30 min. međutim kad su me otvorili su vidjeli -odnosno nisu mi vidjeli uopće desni jajnik koliko je bilo priraslica, odstranili su koliko je bilo moguće i spasili mi lijevi jajovod! trebala sam biti 3 dana u bolnici ja provela 24- Božić i Novu godinu  katastrofa!!! a sve to zato što kad sam imala operaciju slijepog crijeva nisu me dobro zašili-trebali su iznutra i izvana, a oni su samo izvana!

A sada jedna lijepa vijest nakon svega ovoga je ta da čekam bebu 3 mj. i jako sam sretna! trebalo mi je 2 godine ali uspjela sam bez lijekova i ostalih pomagala! sada imam druge trudničke brige ali koja nema!
nadam se da će nekome moje iskustvo pomoći! :D

----------


## jecaneca

Super prica sa srecnim krajem...kad bi bar i moja bila takva. Uvijek volim cuti pozitivno iskustvo i to mi ulijeva nadu da cu i ja uspijeti dobiti bebu sa jednim jajovodom. 
*Tvukovac* hvala sto si podijelila sa nama svoje iskustvo.
Jel tebi nije pukao jajovod kad su ga uspijeli spasiti?
Koliko si pokusavala prije vanmatericne?
Lijep pozdrav i uzivaj u trudnoci...

----------


## tvukovac

jako dugo sam pokušavala ostati trudna par godina! već sam se bila jako jako zabrinula, dečko me htjeo zbog toga ostaviti( i još malo je)!!  svaki dan sam mislila na to!! onda sam počela raditi i rekla sama sebi- OD DANAS NEĆU VIŠE O TOME RAZMIŠLJATI, JA TO MOGU I TAKO ĆE BITI! radila sam 6-7 mj. i ostala trudna!!! ma prestrašno!!!

sve je u glavi dogovori se sama sa sobom ne razmišljaj puno o tome i sve će biti u redu NE RAZMIŠLJAJ UOPĆE-pomoli se tu i tamo! to je moje iskustvo
pusa i javi se! ako imaš pitanja i ako ti mogu kako pomoći vrlo rado!

----------


## miana

Joj cure jako mi je drago zbog vas ali citajuci vasa iskustva vidim da ima nade i za mene,ja sam prije 4 g. imala vanmaternicnu i izvadili su mi desni jajovod(ne trebam ni govoriti u kojoj sam komi bila). Doktor mi je rekao da bi trebala na umjetnu ici al ja nisam bas za to jer su mi nalazi bili u redu a i tek mi je 27g pa mislim da ima nade jos za prirodnm putem. Nemate pojma koliko su me razveselili vasi postovi i dali mi jos vecu nadu. Ovo je secer na kraju dana.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## BMtina

Žao mi je što se i prije nisam uključila u bilo koji forum...ali zato vam svima želim sada ispričati moju priču i eto svima dati podršku i želju da što prije ostanete trudne.
Ja sam u veljači 2008. skužila da sam trudna i bila presretna, ali već na prvom pregledu nije bilo dobro, jer se u maternici ništa nije vidjelo. Dani brzo prolaze, a s obzirom na moju zadnju menstruaciju koja je bila u siječnju, ja sam završila hitno u bolnici na promatranju i na kraju imala laparaskopski zahvat zbog vanmaternične trudnoće. Nisam imala nikakve bolove ni simptoma koji bi upućivali na to, a čula sam da može biti stvarno gadno. U svakom slučaju, ostala sam bez desnog jajovoda i doktori su mi rekli 6 mjeseci da pauziram. Nije rečeno tih 6 mjeseci pauze bezveze...tijelo se treba oporaviti od operacije i treba vidjeti da sve i dalje funkcionira. Vjerujte mi da sam ja htjela već sljedeći mjesec ostati trudna, ali ipak sam izdržala tih 6 mjeseci. Jedva sam dočekala 9 mjesec i onda sam za vrijeme ovulacije osjetila da mi je aktivan desni jajnik (jednostavno kada imam ovulaciju desni mi jajnik čak i vidno iskoći) i eto mislim ja ne mogu ovaj mjesec zatrudniti i nekako nisam ni razmišljala o tome. Ali menga nije došla. Na ginekološki pregled sam došla sva u strahu i kada mi je doktorica rekla da je sve u redu i da malo srce kuca samo su mi suze na oči došle. I da zatrudnila sam iz desnog jajnika kroz lijevi jajovod......eto cure to je moguće.
Ja sam sada u 10. tjednu trudnoće....čeka me još puno toga do kraja, ali vjerujem da će sve biti u redu  :Smile: 

Aha, da....nakon vanmaternične radila sam razne pretrage....bakteriološke, papu, razne preglede kod ginekologa....sve mi je bilo čisto i uredno, nikada nisam imala nikakvih ginekoloških niti zdravstvenih problema...nema nikakvog objašnjenja za moju vanmaterničnu trudnoću....ja mogu za to kriviti samo stres koji sam u tom trenutku imala na poslu ali to je teško dokazati. Zato je bitno da niste pod stresom, jer čim je tijelo opušteno sve će biti ok  :Smile: 

Puno sreće svima da ostanete trudne ..... tijelo se ipak pobrine da sve bude dobro.

----------


## BMtina

E da zaboravila sam napisati da sam 78. godište, i da mi je sada ovo prva trudnoća.

----------


## nellyxy

odmah mi se nada probudi......hvala na lijepoj prici.... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ira2210

Drage cure, da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo s vama. Dakle ja sam prije 12-tak godina imala extrauterinu, izazvanu najvjerojatnije dugogodišnjim korištenjem spirale. Beba je bila planirana, šok veliki. Bolnica mjesec dana, a kako nisu bili sigurni što mi je, onako su "za probu" odradili jednu kiretažu "skroz na živo".Takva trauma, da sam se danima nakon toga ježila zatvorivši oči, mogla sam jednostavno ponovno osjetiti da sam na tom stolu, a suze su samo tekle...  :Sad:   Nakon toga laparoskopija, odstranjenje lijevog jajovoda. Po savjetu liječnika, nekoliko mjeseci pauze, nakon kojih je došla naša toliko željena P.E sad da vam dam još više nade, nepunih 12 mjeseci nakon P. stigao je naš mezimac L. Na njega se nismo baš spremali, ali kad smo vidjeli crticu na testu, samo smo se smijali, nije nam bilo bitno što je P. još praktički novorođenče, a starije dijete školarac. Uglavnom ima nas petero, a unatrag nekoliko mjeseci, planiramo da nas bude šestero i nadamo se da ćemo uskoro uspjeti.  :Love:

----------


## miana

BMtina zelim ti puno puno srece i lijepih zelja za tebe i tvoje sunce  :Saint:

----------


## tamaris

Podizem iz prasine jer kao sto sam vec pisala imala sam vanmaternicnu u desnom jajovodu koji mi je lap. odstranjen.Razlog vanmaternicnoj se ne zna,da li su gledali drugi jajovod,sumnjam,jer su mi doslovce spasavali zivot.Jajovod je pukao i puna trbusna supljina bila krvi tako da sam 4 sata bila na stolu.Naravno da me malo brine smanjena mogucnost zaceca sto zbog toga,sto zbog godina(39),upravo zbog toga mi ovo




> ali da mogučnost začeča nije ništa smanjena jer jajašce 
> iz lijevog jajnika pređe na desnu stranu


uljeva nadu i optimizam.Molim eventualna friska iskustva

----------


## arijet

ja sam lani krajem petog mjeseca imala vanmateričnu trudnoću,odsranili mi ljevi jajovod.Evo za mjesec i pol ja ću postati mama,ostala sam trudna 3 mj.nakon laparoskopije,ne razmišljajući o ciklusima i o plodnim i neplodnim danima,onako baš opušteno!Tako želim i svima vama koje ste prošle traume vanmaterične trudnoće!Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Kylie

Na samom kraju 6. tjedna trudnoće koja je po svim simptomima, pozitivnom kućnom testu i iskustvu jedne uspješno završene izgledala sasvim normalno prije 3 tjedna nakon kratkih, ali bolova od kojih se pada u nesvijest, i hitnog prijema u bolnicu, ultrazvukom je ustanovljeno da je moja trudnoća izvanmaternična. 
Živ plod bio je u jajovodu. 
Najbolnijaa je bilo automatska spoznaja da je taj pogled na moju do tada buduću bebu i zadnji.
Nakon hitne lpsc odstranjen mi je jajovod ( u roku sat vremena od dg. do sale je rupturirao). 

Sada mi je preporučeno napraviti briseve i hsg. 
Dobar nalaz hsg- a bi me umirio, ali me uznemirava bolnost pretrage.

Zanima koliko vas je, zajedno sa svojim ginekologom, imalo ležeran pristup i u sljedeću trudnoću išlo bez hsg-a?

(Ne želim  uznemiravati, ali mene činjenica o mogućoj oplodnji jajne stanice sa strane gdje nema jajovoda baš u ovome trenutku ne tješi, jer je kod mene i ovoga puta bio slučaj da je žuto tijelo bilo na desnom jajniku, a trudnoće u lijevom jajovodu. Bojim se da upravo taj duži put stvara šansu izvanmaterničnoj)

----------


## Gabi25

kyle ako su ti radili laparoskopiju i tako izvadili jajovod možda su ti odmah pogledali i drugi jajovod... 
ja sam imala vanmateričnu prošle godine i odstranili mi lijevi jajovod ali mi je doktor odmah poslije operacije rekao da mi je desni skroz u redu i da nema nikakvih zadebljanja...
evo godina je prošla a ja još nisam trudna pa ću samo inicijativno otići na hsg iako doktor smatra da nema potrebe jer je laparoskopija puno točnija od hsg-a kod dijagnostike začepljenja jajovoda. ali sad krećem na sve pretrage pa ću obaviti i hsg. moj doktor stalno govori da se opustimo i da ćemo zatudniti- ali meni to već jako kida živce pa se moram pokrenuti a i mijenjam doktora.
a ovo sam i ja čula- da se može zatrudnjeti i kad je ovuacija izn onog jajnika koji nema svoj jajovod- to me još drži na životu  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Ciao, žao mi je što ste morale to sve proći, i ja sam takođe.
Upravo imam prvu M nakon laparoskopije, ono što me zbunjuje je da većini koja se javi i kaže da je imala vanmateričnu, kaže i da su im odstranili jajovod.
Meni nisu odstranili jajovod, nego ga rasjekli i izvadili koncept trudnoće.
Nije da se žalim, nego ono što me plaši koliko jedan tako mali i uzak organ može zarasti kako treba, da ne razvije priraslice koje bi nedaj Bože uticale na njegovu prohodnost.
Ima li ko kakvu ideju ili iskustvo ja sam u martu radila dijagnostičku laparoskopiju s ciljem utvrđivanja prohodnosti jajovoda i obostrano su bili prohodni, 3 mjeseca poslije vanmaerična??

----------


## Kylie

@Gabi25
Ne, meni nisu provjerili prohodnost jajovoda jer sam krvarila u trbušnu šupljinu, zato mi je sad i preporučen hsg
Definitivno bih bila sretnija da je sve učinjeno laparoskopski. Osim što bilo bi iza mene, uz pouzdaniji nalaz i terapijske mogućnosti su veće. Iz tog razloga ti dr i govori da nema smisla da ideš na hsg. 

@MMK 
Pretpostavljam da si operirana prije nego je jajovod rupturirao (pukao) pa je zbog toga bilo i moguće očuvati ga.
Prema statistikama s njim imaš veće šanse zanjeti uopće, ali je i veća vjerojatnost trudnoće u njemu (upravo zbog zahvata na njemu). 
Naravno, pokušaj gledati pozitivan dio statistike- imaš veće šanse za iduću trudnoću.
Nažalost, osim neprohodnosti jajovoda postoje i drugi razlozi zbog koji se događaju trudnoće u njemu. Npr. peristaltika. Svojim  gibanjem jajovod oplođenu jajnu stanicu i "vodi" u maternicu.
Prema onome što kaže moja ginekologinja, koja govori prema svom iskustvu, najčešće se ne pokaže konkretan azlog zbog kojeg je došlo do izvanmaternične.

I dalje nestrpljivo ovdje očekujem pozitivna iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Hvala Kylie, nadam se da će ti hsg biti ok.
Ja sam pitala ljekara da li bi bilo pametno kada krenemo pokušavati ganjati O na lijevom jajniku ( vanmaterična je bila desno) rekli da nema potrebe.
Striktno su mi rekli 6 mjeseci pauze prije novih pokušaja.

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje moja priča je slijedeća.
Tri godine smo pokušavali dobiti bebicu i ništa. Bila sam na HSG-u i sve mi je bilo u redu. Jajovodi prohodni. Nakon toga 6 ciljanih s klomifenima i ništa. Pa nakon toga inseminacija pa opet ništa. Pa onda malo alternative medova, bioenergije, čajeva i ja prirodno trudna u 7mj. ove godine. (mislim da su mi čajevi pomogli) . Tjedan dana nakon što sam saznala da sam trudna završila sam u bolnici u teškim bolovima, nisam mogla niti hodati koliko mi je loše bilo. Utvrđena mi je vanmaterična trudnoča i odstranjen desni jajovod. Užas.....koji udarac na psihu. Prije deset dana sam otišla kod svoga ginekologa koji je super i koji stvarno ima razumjevanja za mene i vremena. Rekao mi je da mogu več polako raditi na bebi tako da evo 3mj. nakon vanmaterične t. ja sam se dala na posao. A kad če uspijeti e to ne znam. Uzela sam čajeve marulju i vrkutu s kojim kombiniram sirup od stolisnika pa čemo vidjeti......
Jedna moja prijateljica je evo prije 4 dana saznala da je trudna godinu  nakon vanmaterične trudnoče, pila je ove čajeve pa misli da joj je to pomoglo....

----------


## MMK

Sretno corina i da se tvoje želje što prije ispune, ja ću idući mjesec na još jednu kontrolu, pa očekujem da taj ili mjesec poslije toga dobijemo dozvolu za početak.   :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Hej MMK jesi li ti dobro. Ja sam mjesec dana nakon vanmaterične trudnoče zapala u nekakvu blagu ajmo reči depresiju, grozno sam se osječala i totalno bespomočno. Ubijali su me ova tri mjeseca u kojima nisam smjela raditi na bebi. Grozno, završila sam kod psihijatra koji mi je odmah prišio nekakvu dijagnozu i neke antidepresive. Koje sam bacila čim sam došla doma( mislim da mi nije potrebano još i biti ovisna o nekim antidepresivima). Moj ginekolog me smirio i rekao da se ne brinem da je sve u redu i da mogu početi raditi na bebi tako da mi je sada puno bolje i osjećam kako se vrača mu normalu i da mi je život ok.
Kad sam ostala trudna u 7mj. prirodnim putem mislim da mi je to bilo od čajeva koje mi je tetka donjela iz Sarajeva od nekog travara. Ja sam ti pila dvije vrste čaja i tri puta dnevo iza ručka po žlicu maslinovog ulja i meda od kestena(mislim da je) i nekakve tinkture od imele. Na vrečicama piše M biljna apoteka.

----------


## MMK

I kod mene slično, nakon mjesec dana sam bila lošije nego kada sam operisana. Apetit mi je bio grozano slab, pucala me depra, nisam imala snage. Sada sam već bolje, pijem čajeve, čekam nalaze briseva i TORCHa 3. M pa da počnemo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

citam vas i sjetim se rođakinje svoje, koja je  imala  vanmatericnu tr.  prije par godina i od tada nikako  ne moze ostat trudna.....zasto ko zna.....jajovoda oba ima.....srecom...hsg  radila  uredan sve uredno....sta mislite o tome??....dali moze prirodno ostat trudna ili ( ona planira  mpo)  ne??

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta ovdje nitko vise  ne pise?

----------


## fijolica

Moja vanmaternična trudnoća desila se krajem prošle godine. Od tada sam napravila sve moguće briseve, MM također - sve ok. Ginekološki pregled pokazao je vodenu cistu na desnom jajniku koja uporno ne ide već mjesecima i zbog koje (i neredovitih menstruacija pijem duphaston). Moja ginekologica kaže da možemo početi raditi na bebi, ali je mene još sve nekako strah :Smile: 
Budući da mi je ostao samo lijevi jajovod, razmišljam o HCG-u. 
Prijedlozi dobrodošli :Klap:

----------


## fijolica

*CorinaII* i *MMK*, kako je sada? I ja sam prije 6 mjeseci imala vanmaterničnu. Pomalo se oporavljam, isto sam napravila sve briseve i pretrage, a prije sljedeće trudnoće razmišljam o HSG-u jer mi je ostao samo 1 jajovod i malo me strah početi pokušavati,a da ne obavim što više toga kako bih spriječila ponavljanje vm.

----------


## AMELLIE

Hej curke, evo i ja sam prije 8 dana obavila laparoskopiju, odstranili su mi desni jajovod, doc. kaze da ni lijevi nije ok, i da je velika, velika mogucnost da ce mi se dogoditi isto jer je potpuno neprohodan od priraslica i hidroosalpinsa, pa sam pocela razmisljat da odem odstranit i njega jer i onako moram na IVF, ova vanmaternicna je bila nakon AIH - a, dali netko ima slicna iskustva???

----------


## paid

simptomi vanmaterične???pokaže li test pozit???menGA???

----------


## principesa

test pozitivan ...a krvarenja jako tamnog može biti...tako nešto...

----------


## katia

usput,doktori kažu da treba sačekat tih 6 mj.nakon trudnoće ili vanmaterične tr.kako bi se tijelo vratilo u normalu,a šta se tiče mogućnosti začeća sa jednim jajovodom,ona je 50% umanjena,iako istina jest da nije bitno s kojeg se jajnika otpuštaju jajašca,jer ona mogu dospjeti u bilo koji jajovod-e da još spomenem,kako klomifeni potiču ovulaciju,obavezno tražite doktora da vas prati tokom svake ovulacije,jer osim što ovulacija potaknuta njihovim utjecajem može biti jako bolna,može se dogoditi i hiperstimulacija-budite sebi na prvom mjestu i čak pomalo bahati jer se radi o vašem jedinom zdravlju-znači uvijek uz klomifene ići na folikulometriju i konzultacije s dokt.-

----------


## Jarak

Evo da se i ja pridružim, 28.8 ove godine mi je dijagnosticirana vanmaterična trudnoća u lijevom jajovodu, u pitanju su bile 2 bebe od kojih se jedna smjestila u matericu a druga je ostala u jajovodu, obje sam bebe izgubila i naravno ostala bez jajovoda, sve je proslo ok sto se tiče oporavka, i sad mi već doktor kaže da mogu na IVF. No, dodjem ja na pregled kad tamo hydrosalpinix kako li na desnom i na njemu tj,na desnom jajniku 3 folikula prirodnim putem ali se ne smije raditi IVF. ne zelim mi odraditi operaciju da mi rijesi taj jajovod već čeka ovulaciju na lijevom jajovodu i da se tada obavi IVF kada desni bude neaktivan, do sada sam citala da ste sve ili takve jajovode operirale i riješavale pa me pomalo strah njegove odluke da idemo na IVF ne vezano za taj jajovod i bez ikakvih terapija jer sama ovuliram, stvaram jajasca, endometrij savrsen, bla, bla, bla, sve u svemu strah me ne daj boze opet vanmatericne, neka se javi netko ako je radio IVF sa hydrosalpinixom tj, kobasičastim jajovodom. unaprijed hvala

----------


## sarazg33

Pozdrav svima,evo da podijelim iskustvo s vama,jer znam da svatko tko je doživio vanmaterničnu traži iskustvo drugih...u petom mjesecu sam imala vanmaterničnu trudnoću,odstranjen mi je lijevi jajovod,simptomi su bili smećkasto krvarenje i beta se nije pravilno duplala...jako sam bila slomljena i sa strahom da neću moći ostati prirodno trudna,ali evo sad nakon 6mjeseci opet sam trudna i nadam se da će sve biti u redu...u ponedeljak idem vaditi betu,pa u srijedu,molim Boga da sve bude u redu...

----------


## sarazg33

eto da i tu javim da moja trudnoća lijepo napreduje,bebica je super,rastemo i presretni smo.Zato cure ne gubite nadu,mogu dati savjet o tome kako pomoći...
Nakon svih pretraga i nalaza koji su bili svi ok i sterilni otišla sam na uzv,u 9 mjesecu mi je ovulacija bila na lijevoj strani na kojoj nemam jajovod i taj mjesec nismo uspjeli,ali idući mjesec je ovulacija bila na desnoj strani,pokrivali smo te dane po savjetu ginekologa svaki drugi dan i ginekolog mi je dao da pijem dufastone kao podrška žutom tijelu i uspjeli smo,hsg nikad nisam radila jer je dr.rekao da kad su me operirali da su provjerili drugi jajovod i da je ok.Sretno svima.

----------


## kik@

Sara bravo drago mi je zbog tebe i mi smo ovaj mj išli s uzv i ciljanim odnosima

----------


## sarazg33

> Sara bravo drago mi je zbog tebe i mi smo ovaj mj išli s uzv i ciljanim odnosima


Hvala draga,vjerujem da ćete uspjeti,sigurna sam u to,veliku pusu ti šaljem.... :Heart:

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Pozdrav,

Ovo je jedino mjesto gdje sam nasla informacije o trudnoci nakon vanmatericne no vidim da su postovi prilicno stari, no eto da ne otvaram istu temu, nadam se da ce se netko javiti.  :Smile: 

Prije dva tjedna laparoskopski mi je odstranjen desni jajovod i plod. Ginekologinja nije vidjela nista sumnjivo na odstranjenom jajovodu (napr. priraslice jer sam prije 2.5g rodila sina carskim rezom) i isto kaze za lijevi da se cini savrsenim. Rekla mi je takodjer da pauziram samo jedan ciklus prije pokusaja ponovne trudnoce, pa me zanima iskustva drugih zena koje su isle odmah u akciju nakon 2. ciklusa. 
I da napomenem, nisu me kiretirali i drago mi je zbog toga. 

Mene je tugovanje proslo, nekako sam si sve poslozila u svojoj glavi i spremna sam za nove pobjede. Sutra se vracam na posao i posao mi zaista nije nesto stresan (mozda ga ja nekad napravim jer mi je fitilj zaista kratak) ali zadnjih dana se nesto puno smijesim, zafrkavam prijatelje i sl. Osjecam se zaista dobro, fiziciki i psihicki, no iskreno postoji ona malena doza straha - a sto ako mi se opet to desi... mada opet mi se okrene film, nece, ovaj put su blizanci i braco i seka ce se pogurati do tamo gdje treba... hahahahahah

----------


## sava

Hej bebomoja, drago mi je da sam nasla tvoj post, svugdje sam citala, da, sve objave su malo starije....i ja sam imala laparo prije dva tjedna- izvaden plod i lijevi jajovod.... Meni su i u bolnici i moj gin rekli da na novoj trudnoci ne "radim" prije 3/2014., kao da se tijelo oporavi... Imam bebu od 11 mjeseci pa mozda zato, isto kao i ti- rodila carskim rezom... Psih sam dosta dobro sad vec.... Strah me je, da se isto ne ponovi jer onda nema druge do umjetne a da o prozivljavanju istoga ne govorim....

----------

